# Voice over IP (VoIP) τεχνολογίες και software > Skype, Betamax, Sip Providers >  Μεταφορά voip γραμμής για χρήση

## nvp55

Καλησπέρα. Στο γραφείο έχω επαγγελματικό vodafone. 
Μετά από άπειρα τηλέφωνα επειδή άλλαξα εξοπλισμό μου έδωσαν τους κωδικούς της voip τηλεφωνίας.
Λόγω τηλεργασίας θέλω να μπορώ να το χρησιμοποιώ και από το σπίτι για να καλώ τους πελάτες μου.
Μου είπαν από τη vodafone ότι δεν μπορεί να συνδεθεί με γραμμή εκτός vodafone οπότε μόνο μέσω vpn.
Το έχει δοκιμάσει κανείς και πως γίνεται; Είναι ιδιαίτερα περίπλοκο;

----------


## georgep138

Ποιό router σου έδοσε η Vodafone και ποιο router έχεις τώρα συνδεδεμένο στο γραφείο σου ?
Στο σπίτι, ποιό router έχεις ?

----------


## k.m.

επίσης σπιτι να υποθεσω δεν έχεις Vodafon

----------


## BillyVan

Αν δεν κανω λαθος στη Vodafone το ρουτερ εχει sip server.

Τοτε με τους κωδικους που σου εδωσαν θα μπορεις να τους εκμεταλευτεις εφοσον κανεις ενα VPN.

Περίπλοκο για τον απλό χρήστη ναι είναι.

Αν έχεις ομως χρόνο στη διάθεση σου μπορεις να πειρματιστείς με 2 pi που νομιζω ειναι και το φτηνότερο vpn που μπορεις να στησεις.

Ισως και 2 Μικροτικ τα φτηνότερα θα έκαναν δουλεια.

Βέβαια ισως και απ τα μοντεμ που εχεις θα μπορούσες να κανεις μια δοκιμή αλλα δε γνωρίζω αν έχει vpn σερβερ της Vodafone.

Λογικα αν απευθυνθεις σε επαγγελματια τεχνικο δυκτιων θα σου πει.

----------


## nvp55

> Ποιό router σου έδοσε η Vodafone και ποιο router έχεις τώρα συνδεδεμένο στο γραφείο σου ?
> Στο σπίτι, ποιό router έχεις ?


Αυτό μου έχει δώσει η vodafone στο γραφείο:
ZXHN H267N V1.0

- - - Updated - - -




> επίσης σπιτι να υποθεσω δεν έχεις Vodafon


Ναι σωστά σπίτι έχω Cosmote.

- - - Updated - - -




> Αν δεν κανω λαθος στη Vodafone το ρουτερ εχει sip server.
> 
> Τοτε με τους κωδικους που σου εδωσαν θα μπορεις να τους εκμεταλευτεις εφοσον κανεις ενα VPN.
> 
> Περίπλοκο για τον απλό χρήστη ναι είναι.
> 
> Αν έχεις ομως χρόνο στη διάθεση σου μπορεις να πειρματιστείς με 2 pi που νομιζω ειναι και το φτηνότερο vpn που μπορεις να στησεις.
> 
> Ισως και 2 Μικροτικ τα φτηνότερα θα έκαναν δουλεια.
> ...


To καλύτερο για μένα θα ήταν να το μεταφέρω στο κινητό για να μπορώ να εκμεταλλευτώ τα απεριόριστα σταθερά που έχει η γραμμή και τα λεπτά προς κινητά. Κάποιος νομίζω το έχει κάνει με fritzbox αυτό ή draytek;

----------


## jkoukos

Με Fritz και VPN για ασφάλεια. Τα Draytek παρόλο που υποστηρίζουν VoIP, δεν έχουν δυνατότητα SIP Server ώστε να συνδέονται πάνω τους ΙΡ συσκευές ή εφαρμογές.

----------


## nvp55

Ποιο fritz μου προτείνετε?Το 7170 κάνει;

----------

